# Samsara: Main RP thread.



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

*Saṃsāra*

संसार
​
The holy planetary system of Smarta engulfed in war, where will you side with Brama, with Siva of with Visnu. Let the battle of mangled machinery clash upon land, sea and space.

--------------------------------------------
_ Planet Visnu._

"Albart, do you copy!, Albart." Albart was dead.

Vanti, was new at this and she wasn't used to people dying. She was with a small team trying to take over a small base on the the moon Visnu, but rebel forces attacked. 

As she was trying to dodge the shots fired at her, she noticed that the sky in Visnu was red at the moment. Due to its cycle around the two planets, Visnu had a multicoloured sky. This time Visnu was closest to Brama and they had taken this chance to launch a surprise attack, attack the base.

Vanti, flew around emptying her gattling gun rounds into the Visnu soilders mechas.

"Die you archaic peasants, embrace the change that will follow when you are ruled by Brama."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

Ka-chuk. A robotic foot presses into the dirt of Visnu. "The Moon of Visnu shall not fall." Marck pulls back a lever, His mech's right arm moves backward. As he pushes forward on the lever, the arm thrusts forward. "GUAH!!!" A man shouts over the comunications system. Marcks mech has just jammed a spear through his enemies head. "Let's finish this battle, I have church."

He removes the spear from his enemy and jumps back before the mech explodes. "Sival to Johnson. Sival to Johnson." He speaks calmly into his mic. "BUSY SIVAL WHAT DO YOU NEED!" the man shouts. "I am in need of backup." He states calmly. "WE ALL ARE!" Johnson shouts back. "Yes, But i must leave the battlefield. I have to be witness to the high priests next speach in church."

BOOM!! An explosions heard on the other end. "WELL IM KINDA BUSY TRYING NOT TO- Wra-Wra-Wra-Wra." The sound of the emergency alarm rings. "C..CRA- Comunication lost- Please try to reconnect at a later time." Marck blinked. "It seem's i'll be missing church today."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2009)

_Sanctuary of the Stars, Visnu_

A strike force of Brama troops assaulted the Sanctuary of the Stars, a temple important to the Holy Church of Visnu. To Brama and Siva this was another military base, but to the church this was an important base, as this was was one of the many sites Prophet Sanguinus blessed the Holy Moon with the stone of enlightenment. 

A white-haired woman clad in armor was sitting inside her mech, conversing with someone over the com-link. She was in her early 20's, but despite her youth her face bore the look of a war-hardened soldier.

"When will reinforcements arrive? We cannot take the assault by the heretics any longer." On the other side of the com-link was a young man roughly her age, wearing a gray habit adorned with crosses and cresents.

"Inquisitors of the Heaven are already coming to your aid, Iron Priestess. Till then, enlighten these heathens with your diamond spear."

"Gladly, Rek." The woman says, smiling.

"That's CARDINAL Rek, dear cousin Oressa. Now hurry up, Cardinal Meyer and I are to talk with his Enlightened Holiness about the siege in Silvertree." The young man says before disappearing from the com-link.

After her conversation the young woman puts on a white helmet, and starts her mech. She looks at a picture of a young man with dark blue hair and a young woman with cloudlike white hair, holding each other's hands with a beautiful abode in the background.

"The Heretics will pay for what they did." Her mech dashes out of the base followed by several other mechs like hers, ready to slay the heretics.


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

These bible bashers were getting on Vanti's nerves.

Flying around in her mecha, she could see them all fighting on the ground. Ha, this would be easy, Brama had the pure force, Visnu had great amounts of energy though and could hold their own despite being a moon against a planet. 

"You crazy bible bashers, don't you have to go pray or something." 

She said as she floated around unloading a few more hundred rounds into the bodies of the suits. One thing she was grateful for was that Siva wasn't involved in this particular battle, its not like they liked to give Visnu backup but any chance they got to stick it to Brama they took it.

Vanti opened a com link across to the Visnu soilders, open to all that would hear her message.

"This is her royal highness, Princess Vanti Brama, don't bother trying to track my mecha from this transmission. But I am I here to offer you a deal, if you withdraw now and give us this base, no one else has to die, or that village to the east of here may become a casualty. Don't think that we of Brama care about you crazies, I only say this so we don't waste any more bullets, seeing as they are worth more than your life."

Vanti continued to fly around and filling everything she could will a ton of lead.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

"This is her royal highness, Princess Vanti Brama, don't bother trying to track my mecha from this transmission. But I am I here to offer you a deal, if you withdraw now and give us this base, no one else has to die, or that village to the east of here may become a casualty. Don't think that we of Brama care about you crazies, I only say this so we don't waste any more bullets, seeing as they are worth more than your life."

"Hmph." Marck scoffed. "This is Priest Marck Sival the Fifth. We care not for your terms. We shall fight for the base and should we die we will be with the great creator. There is no need to worry about the heathens like yourself." He ended his transmission and looked at a keypad infront of him. "I believe it's time to take this battle to the sky." He comments, putting a code into his computer. "Activate Turbo Boosters." He states calmly.

His mech crouches down, the heel flaps pop open and release a great flame. "Now." He pushes a button, his mech jumps into the air, The back plates open and let out another boost. "Do not underestimate the drive of the Visnu people."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2009)

Oressa snarled. She never thought that a princess would have such a foul mouth. The Sivians were better enemies, at least they were more respectful of the faith. 

Oressa opens her com-link to communicate with the Princess.

"I am Sister Oressa Mortis De Toquemada, of the enlightened sisterhood of the Silver Hammer. We will not retreat against heretics like yourselves. However, this is your lucky day. The Prophet Arcturus has come to purify you, heretic. May you experience true peace in the birthworld." Oressa points her spear into the sky, aiming it at the flying Brama mechs. Filthy heretics, Oressa was actually half-sad that they were going to experience true peace instead of burning in hell.

"PURIFY THE HERETICS!" Oressa yells through the com-link. The Visnu mechs around her stopped moving, and aimed their guns to the air.

"IN THE NAME OF THE PROPHET ARCTURUS, VOICE OF TERRA,I PURIFY YOU!" The Visnu mechs unleashed a full volley of energy blasts from their beam canons, focused on destroying the foul heretics.

_Inquisitors of Heaven, Battleship Repentance_

The Repentance was a Mantra-class battleship, and one of the finest in the church. Captained by Lord Inquisitor Dorian Manchester, the Repentance housed Templars Prime, the greatest war machines the church had to offer.

"Lord Inquisitor, we are nearing the sanctuary. Orders?" An officer at the bridge asked an armored old man who had a large scar on his face.

"Once we get close, bombard the heathens. And hurry up, we have church in a few hours." The old man tells his crew.


----------



## Serp (Feb 17, 2009)

"Shit!" shouted Vanti. As more of the Visnu troops took to the sky, some even have turbo boosters making it easier and faster to fly. 

"Who knew these monkeys were so organised!" she screamed as the volley of bullets rained upwards towards some of the Bramian mechs.

Vanti, was flying around her mech not a fast as some of the others, despite being a princess she still didn't get all the best stuff. Her gattling gun was going crazy, tearing up the landscape.

She opened her com link to her fellow Bramian soilders. "Troops aim for their water tanks and fields it is a tatical advantage to damage their resources." 

Vanti was surprised that these crazies would fight so hard for some rock, that their people couldn't even make much use of. 

Vanti flew down to the group of mechs that had decided to shoot upwards, and started to shoot at them. They all had basic machine gun turrets nothing as powerful as Vanti's gattling gun, but one of them had a microwave canon and that would be dangerous so Vanti charged towards that particular mecha.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

"Sister Oressa Mortis De Toquemada. It's been so long. I did not know you were here." Marcks comments. His mech continuing to fly forward. "It's been such a long time. We should catch up after church." He notes the mechs aiming for the water and fields. "We should aim for those, Sister please be careful." He ends his com-session and heads towards the heretics. "I do hope i don't lose my mech this time." 

He extends his spear and charges forward. A few mechs turn their guns on him. He should have far more Air speed then their attack speed. He readies his controls and prepares to dodge the fire. Bullets and beams shoot past him, He barrel rolls to the left, Then to the right flying straight ahead without any care for his own safety. "We Visnu will not allow you heretics to control our holy land."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2009)

There was so much chatter being broadcasted during this battlefield, as lovely as his the princess might've been taunts like that wasn't something he could use, nor was he interested in the comebacks of those.....Believers, in his mind that was a dirty word and he shuddered slightly. He turned down the radio, slightly, since he still needed to be able to hear his order.At the same time he made sure to keep his right hand on the controls. 

His mech was carrying melee equipment, which was common for the younger pilots.The danger of that being that constant vigilance and fast reflexes were needed since they, more then most, were at risk.A single wristmovement causing your mech to go the wrong way could send you to your grave.Him and his unit were diving into the heart of the  battle, their thrusters helping them swerve and roll the fire being blasted at them.

With the push of a button the diamond spear on the mecha's back was drawn and two mechanical hands gripped it tightly as Jon went in for the kill.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 18, 2009)

Marck's Mech crashes into one of the enemy's. Trying to destroy their crops ans their water, A decent plan. But he figured Brama would sink this low. His spear pierces the mechs metal heart and he kicks away, Activating his boosters again to move quicker. He focuses his attention on stopping the barrage to their crops. 

It's not an easy thing to do by yourself, if not for his boosters he would be dead in the air. Even still, His mech is taking a pelting, It's shoulder singed from a beam. One of his fingers was hit with a bullet. The damage alarm continues to go off. Which is rather irritating to him. Marck reaches up and turns off the siren, He knows how damaged the mech is, He doesn't need the siren to tell him what he knows.

"Open com-link to Bramian soldiers." He pushes a few buttons and his face appears on screen. "I Don't care if you track me. I don't care if you shoot me." He speaks. "I only came to deliver a message." The priest doesn't take his eyes off the battle, He continues to fight while he speaks. "We of Visnu do not want you heretics on our planet any longer. Leave now and the bloodshed will cease. Continue your charge and we shall end you."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2009)

Oressa is amused upon hearing Marck's voice. "You're here, rookie? Don't worry, in a few moments the battle will be over." 

Oressa and her platoon charge up their beam canons and open fire upon the Bramian troops once again.

_Battleship Repentance_

Inquisitor Manchester grins when he learns a Bramian princess is in the battle.

"Deploy the Templars! I want all the heretics captured, but especially the princess! If that is not possible, purify them here and now!"

The Repentance's hatches open, and out comes 4 white mechs with red cross insignias on their chests. Their heads resembled knight's helmets, with cross insignias embedened on them as well. They wielded massive guns, and had equally massive hammers with them. 

Oressa roars in excitement when she sees the Templars arriving. "NOW IS THE TIME! PURIFY THE HERETICS!" She yells, rallying her forces and charging at the remaining Bramian armies, guns blazing.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 18, 2009)

Johny walks in a room with computers everywhere.A huge figure can be seen as Johny walks towards it and somehow climbs.

"I am ready.Let's do it Tony"
_
"Be carefull.I added the turbo boosters and your new flashy sword.You will see the results on your enemies"_

Suddenly the metalic bars cover Johny and hide him in the machine.A sounds can be heard as Johny pushes some buttons and activates the machine from the inside

*"System Activated"*
*"Loading...Loading...Loading..."*

The eyes of the mecha glow and it starts moving.From the mecha's turbines come bursts of air as it starts levitating from the ground.
"To infinity and beyond..."
A gate opens from above and the mecha flies away.

_Minutes later....._

Johny reaches the battlefield where he looks for the princess of Brama.From the first moment he saw her, he felt something.
*"Ding Ding Ding"* the monitor shows enemies approaching from all directions.

"Come to daddy"


----------



## Serp (Feb 18, 2009)

Vanti heard the message over the com-link from the Visnu warrior, and she opened her own com pathway and responded. He face appeared on the screens.
"You inhabitants of Vinsu are indeed royal to your cause, but you are still wrong, and wrong means worthless. We shall continue our charge and you will die."

Vanti started to shoot from afar the mecha infront of her with the microwave canon, she would be damned if she let them use it on her or her people. ((Shooting at Rek))

Shit they the had deployed more forces, although Brama was bigger, if they sent more forces, they would be weak for an attack from Siva. They were fucked.

-----------------
Siva (Sivian Consult)

"The Bramians are attacking a base on Visnu, one very important for the war."
"How so?"
"There is a mine of Sakti down there, plentiful amounts, and Brama is running slim on it."
"I see."
"I have contacted the high preist of Visnu, for 1 ton of Sakti ore we have offered to help him battle the Bramians."
"And did he accept?"
"Well he had no choice, even if they could defeat Brama on their own, they know we are determined to enter the battle, and would rather have us fighting for them."
"Very well."

(Sivian military base.)
Remi was ready, the mission was simple, blow the Bramian fuckers out the sky and collect 2 tons of Sakti from the Visnu people.

He was all strapped in and so was all his comrades, Siva was sending 150 troops to help in this battle, not much but it helped.

His mecha took off flying towards the moon of Visnu, canon charged ready to fuck up some Bramian bastards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2009)

Zero crashed into the trees, and warning lights started going off all around him.

"Computer, disable emergency lights and alarms," he said calmly. "They're starting to piss me off." His mech rises off the ground, and a targeting interface pops up. Zero begins to charge into the battle, headed straight for the deploying templars.

*"Warning,"* the computer said in it's strange, male/female voice. *"You are approaching Templars. Engage?"*

"No duh, shit-for-brains."

*"This is unwise. In current state-"*

"Computer. Disable advice protocol."

*"Error-"*

"Just shut the fuck up!" Zero shouts angrily, steering the robotic shell in the direction of the Templars. "Eat rapid fire bullets!" He says, bringing up his gatling gun. Hundreds of rounds fly into the air, causing little to no damage to the Templars. "Shit..." A huge hammer soars through the air, smaking Zero's mech solidly in the face. The Templar follows, and Zero barely manages to move out of the way in time. His mech spin kicks, resulting in the Templar collapsing, but this only gives him enough time to get up and back away. "This'll be fun..."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 19, 2009)

An enemy mecha moves at high speeds and using a spear tries to stab Johny's mecha."Not fast enough" Johny says and use his turbo boosters.Flying backwards the last moment the enemy passes in front leaving itself open for a counter attack.

A blade of pure energy forms from the mecha's right hand and with a strike cuts the enemy in half.

"Let's find the princess" Johny says as the mecha flies forward at full speed while the enemy forces follow him and some attack him from far with laser beams.

Johny performs fast maneuvers and avoids the enemy's fire.Some moments later he spots the princess that was attacking to enemy mecha.
"Huh?" as Vanti shoots at the enemy mecha.Johny notices that her troops are losing from the enemy forces and then spots a Vinsu mecha charging at Vanti from behind.

"Fool" Johny says as by pushing a blue button he activates the turbo boosters and moments before the enemy's sword strikes, Johny appears and stops the blade with his solar sword.
"Never attack a lady, at least from behind." With incredible force he pushes his solar sword into the mecha's head and completely destroying it.

Johny actives the message screen and connects with Vanti.
"I would like to stay and see you fighting but we are in a _'holy crap'_ situation right now"


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2009)

Oressa's microwave canon was damaged by the attack from one of the Bramian mechs. She knows if that she fires the canon there would be a high chance of it exploding, and damaging her mech more than the opponents.

Focusing solely on the mech that attacked her, Oressa flies into the center of the Bramian lines, punching Bramian mechs left and right. Support from her platoon made sure that only few of the Bramian soldiers went for her, and those that did had their cockpits brutaly damaged by punches from Oressa's mech.

Many mechs from Visnu were not designed for melee combat. They were built to carry heavy loads of ore, as originally many Visnian mechs were mining units from various corporations in the Smartan system. When Visnu declared independence, the leaders of the early government had to make do with what they had. Luckily, Visnu was home to many energy weapon research facilities. Most of these weapons were extremely heavy, and would impede movement of most mechs. But Visnu mechs were built for this sort of thing. 

Oressa aims her diamond spear against the enemy who damaged her canon. She struck with force, lunging her spear onto the enemy mech's right shoulder.(Going against Serp)

The templars were surprised when a lone Bramian mech attacked them. Few mechs could go toe to toe with a Templar, as they are often the most heavily armored and the best-equipped mechs in the entire Visnian military. The heretic will pay for attacking them. 

One of the templars moved quickly, and slammed the hammer of his mech on the arm of the attacker(The Observer)


Holy Capital, Temple Sigma

Cardinal Rek walked out of the High Priest's main chamber. He had important business with him, and after that was done he left immidiately. 

"His holineness is consorting with the Sivians again." An old priest with long white hair said to Rek as they walked the steel white halls of Temple Sigma.

"We are losing more and more troops against the foul Bramian heretics. It is to be expected that he would side with more liberal foes." A young woman in her late twenties dressed in a red habit said to the old priest. 

"Liberal or not, they are still heretics. Prophet Sanguinus and Prophet Arcturus would be saddened if they see what is happening today." The old priest fired back.

"We do what we must to protect the faith. Am I right, Cardinal Rek?" The woman asks him. Rek merely grins, and walks ahead of the old priest and the nun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2009)

Zero watched as the Templar turned to give him it's full attention. "Uhhhhh....crap?" Despite what he knew was no doubt racing through the Templars head, his mech was not designed to take on a Templar. He backpedaled, rapidly firing his GG (Gatling gun) at the mech. The rounds hardly slowed it down, and Zero's eyes widened in suprise. "Uh-Oh...." He slammed his fist into the Templar's face, but it returend the favor, sending Zero sprawling. More shots from the GG, but nothing he threw at it could even faze it.

"Heretic." It said simply before slamming down it's hammer.

"Huzzah!" Zero shouted, desperately smashing his controls. The meck threw itself out of the way, and Zero launched a flurry of kicks and punches, receiving another hammer blow for his daring.

*"Warning,"* the computer said, eerily calm. *"Your probability of winning this fight is below the the minimum standard. If you insis on continuing this fight, you will most likely die."* Zero stared at the computer for a moment. Then smashed his fist one more time at the Templar and began running. 

MWRAAAAWW!" He shouted as he tore across the battlefield, towards the other Bramian units. "HEEEEELLLLLPPP!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2009)

This wasn't looking good at all, their forces were outclassed now with the arrival of the Templars and to make matters worse the Visnu had the home advantage. Who knew how many more reinforcements were waiting to jump in. Ah well as a low ranked pilot as his there really was nothing he could do about this, nor really in the loop.For all he knew Bramian commanders were planning something and were just waiting for the right time to strike.

All he could do was give all this mech was worth for....Well and keep it in piece, things like that went on your permanent record after all.Gattling fire was coming from all directions and his suit was spinning around, dodging left to right. Under these circumstances the best one  could do was....Well hope it wasn't their day and just try their best.The diamond spear ready for use and upon locking on to a target Jon went after that specific mech.


----------



## Serp (Feb 20, 2009)

Vanti's mech was now damaged pretty badly the right shoulder had been peirced by a diamond spear, and it had lost most of its movement. Vanti was starting to think that they might lose their fight, it was a shame to even think to lose this fight to the foul, shed living inhabitants of this moon.

Then she looked up and she saw an extra 1oo or so unknown troops, were they Bramian or Visnian, nope they were Sivian.

She opened her com-link. 
"Quick who are the Sivian's here for."

A quick reply. "Not us, princess. They are fighting with the Visnians."

"Fuck, Retreat!".

The mech in front of her was still attacking with her spear, the pilot seemed really pissed off, and luckily the canon was out of comission for this fight. 

More Microwave blasts kept started to rain down from overhead.
"This is Remigus Sabre, of the Sivian army, please retreat or die."

Vanti felt a surge of anger, a Sabre, the old royal family, the exiled fighting against the mother planet was like treason. A microwave canon exploded the ground close to Vanti's mech. 

"Fuck we have to retreat."

The Bramian models, started to float out of the battle but noone stopped them, it was all fine and good, until Vanti tried to float out and her mecha was too damaged to sustain flight, she fell out of the sky. And as a safety measure she had made her mecha the same so people wouldn't know who is was, that measure now made her seem like a falling fodder, that noone cared about. 

Her mecha landed on the Visnian soil, com link broken and all weapons offline, while her people flew away in retreat. The battle was over, for the time being.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2009)

Zero sighed in relief when he heard the order to retreat. He drifted quickly out of the battle, and began checking up on his systems. Pretty much everything was totaled. "Ah well," Zero said as his mech entered the docking room. "I'll fix it later." His mech settled and was quickly clamped in. "Computer."

*"Yes?"*

"Run auto fixers at full power. Patch up whatever you can, and take all the power you need to do it."

*"Understood."* The computer fell silent, consumed with it's new task. A commander suddenly ran up to him. 

"Private...Rei!"

"Uh, sir?"

"Did you see the princess during the battle?"

"What? Oh, Vanti. Sure I saw her. She gave the orders to retreat. Why?"

"The Princess has not docked." Zero thought about this for a moment.

"Then she's probably dead." he stared for a moment. "Can I have her money?" The commander gave him a cold stare.

"Keep your eyes peeled soldier. Losing the princess would be a crushing moral blow." He walked quickly away.

Zero thought about Vanti, everything he knew about her." She's dead, he said calmly. "And good riddance."


----------



## Serp (Feb 22, 2009)

Vanti had quickly gotten out of her mech, she was unsure if anyone had seen her, but it was worth trying to run.

To think she was stuck on this shitty rock of a moon, with all these backwards people, and their church and praying shit.

She was running through the battlefield, past all the destroyed mechs, the problem here, was people were running around and blessing ever fallen pilot, while back on Brama they would not give two shits, and just burn all the remains. These people were crazy, it was a shame to even admit that these people at least shared a language and common ancestor with Brama.

"Hey you? Stop!"
Someone had seen her, shit what would she do. The guy cam running. 

"Are you alr..." his question was cut short, as Vanti just stabbed a pole of steel grabbed from a nearby scrapped mecha, straight into his heart. After she had done that she realised he was trying to help her. What the fuck was wrong with these people, she didn't look oh so Visnian but he still was concerned.

This place was a long way aways from Brama that was for sure. Vanti, stripped him down and took his clothes, before trying to get from the battlefield again.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2009)

The Repentance lands in the center of the battlefield after the Templars and Sivians have driven off the Bramian foes. The lower deck of the warship opened, and from the opening a mech with a triangular head came out. It resembled a  mechanical priest, with a pair of guns attached to its shoulders. 

Inquisitor Manchester came out of his ship in his Templar. Unlike the others in his division his Templar was colored gold, and had a Drillsword instead of a hammer.

The other Visnian mechs gathered around Inquisitor Manchester and the priest-like mech. 

"I believe it is time for church, Inquisitor." Oressa tells the old soldier.

"We have  no time to prepare inside the fortress for church. We'll have it here." 

The Visnian mechs lined up in 3 columns, with the priest-like mech standing in front of them. It was time for church.


----------

